# Portable Storage & Mini-Haunt



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Over the weekend I negotiated the purchase of a moving van similar to the one pictured below for $500. I plan to use this for storing the majority of our haunt wall panels, furniture and props. I won't be able to get everything in it, but this will be less expensive and more functional than other storage options available.

The idea of being able to backup to the haunt make one load and drive off is very exciting. Not to mention the ability to pull up and unload once next year .

Other plans for this trailer are to use it at the local county fair next September. We've struggled some the past two years in getting the word out about our haunt so we plan to have a booth. Actually I'm planning on doing a haunt, display or something using the trailer.

During the off-season I plan to strip all the vinyl lettering off the trailer and then decide I how I want to disguise the trailer. It has rear doors and doors on either side. One near the rear and one near the front. I'll post pictures soon and keep you guys up to date on the progress. Should be a fun off season project.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great idea to use a trailer. I'm looking forward to see what the new look will be like.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

When I was a kid the traveling carnival that came to town had a haunted house in a trailer about like that. It's amazing what you can fit in one - it took several minutes to get through & scared the @$&! out of me. Can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Well it definitely won't be the 6,000 sq. ft haunt we put on this year, but is larger (not counting the cemetery in the yard) than our home haunt from 3 & 4 years ago.

I think the biggest obstacle for me is going to be the width of the trailer coming in at 7' 6". I use 4'x8' modular wall panels and makes things really easy in designing a floor plan. Just going to have to get a little more creative with this one. I plan on approaching the facade of the trailer very similar to that of a traveling carnival attraction. Maybe even have a portion of the facade but up to the trailer or attach to it so that it ins't just a box on wheels with something inside it.

For the fair I'm looking at showcasing our better costumes, our silicone SPFX masks, and have those outside the trailer for maximum exposure and to get peoples attention. Hand out flyers/maps etc... Possibly even recruit more volunteers for the haunt. 

The inside is going to take a little more time for me to decide exactly what I want to do.

Here's what I'm currently considering:
Try to Scare them: Make a mini maze with a couple of scares in there and one big scare at the end on the upper deck.

Try to Wow them: Create a really cool room or couple of rooms and use more lighting than normal, and spend lots of time on the details. Or Maybe even set it up like a museum/display with some of our better props.

Not sure what to call this idea, but thought about creating a Paranormal Outbreak Response Team and set the trailer up like a holding area/command post and have the trailer setup with more theatrics. Maybe even like a public service announcement warning of zombies and paranormal activity taking place at the haunt.

I'm open to other ideas and suggestions. So feel free to chime in here.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

My 1st thought is that if you are gonna be at a fair with something as cool as a booth advertising a haunted house, you should at least make some money to recoup the cost of the spot rental. Something like selling finger cookies or something gross to the side of the booth. I mean, you can always buy a blooming onion at the fair, but a severed finger?


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

WOW! That is soooo cool! I just got chills!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Deb, that's a great idea BUT, different states have different rules which often make it more difficult to sell things. Most would require a tax ID number and many places have people wandering the crowd checking vendors for those numbers. If you sell something and don't collect sales tax, they hit you with a fine. If you sell food, they usually have restrictions about where it was prepared. I think it's a great idea but I'd just be very cautious and check the rules so you don't get nailed with any fines or problems.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

It is a good idea, but not sure it would be worth the effort. Not sure I want to add dealing with the board of health to everything else going on at that time.

I'm hoping this will start the word of mouth advertising faster this year and bring us better results. 

Here are some #'s I found that were compiled from several haunts exit surveys about how customers heard about them.

Word of Mouth: 37%
Internet: 22%
Other: 19%
Radio: 11%
Print Ad or Flyer: 8%
TV ad: 4%

Not sure what falls under other maybe billboards? I'd also suspect that some of the Word of Mouth and Internet was the same due to social networking.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Congrats on the truck/trailer, Joker, I'm insanely jealous. That is going to cut down on your set-up/take-down time tremendously.

We make a killing selling glowsticks on a string. Wal-Mart sells a multi-pack of 10 for $4 (used to be 15/$5). We sold close to a 1000 this season at $1 each, doubling our investment. No board of health issues with non-consumables. There's also a pretty easy how-to on making Harry Potter wands.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Glow sticks are definitely a money maker. We sold those last year.

Looks like the trailer may be a no go. Even though I bought the trailer apparently it requires a single axle semi or one with a lot more adjustment in the 5th wheel than most to be able to pull it. The owner didn't realize his new trucks wouldn't pull it. So far I've been unable to locate a truck that will pull it. Looks like I may be selling this one back and hopefully buying a regular 53' trailer. 

The mini-haunt may not be in the works for a few more seasons unless I can get really creative. With a typical trailer it's a lot higher off the ground and will only have the rear doors. Back to the drawing board


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Finally found someone that could move the trailer for me. We got it moved over to the haunt location the day before Thanksgiving and by Saturday it was filled with panels and other building materials. Wow I have a lot of stuff...lol. The rest is in 10x20 rental storage unit and my garage.

I'll add some pics of the exterior of the trailer later and keep the thread going with any updated progress.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Great score Joker, here is something to consider for a walkthrough
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=20812&highlight=Labyrinth+Doors
I am going to build these for my garage next year.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Dead Things said:


> Great score Joker, here is something to consider for a walkthrough
> http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=20812&highlight=Labyrinth+Doors
> I am going to build these for my garage next year.


That's a good idea. I had forgotten about that thread. Just not sure there's enough room to pull that off in the trailer.

I'll probably just do a mini-maze with a drop panel, maybe an ankler tickler, and use 7' walls and add a ceiling so I can put an actor up top (The ceiling is 9'6") and then build a big scare scene at the end on the upper deck.

On the upper deck I'm thinking about using one of those bungee nets and painting it with some glow in the dark paint and streching it out like a spider web. Then stretch it across the trailer. Build a large spider to put on the web. The actor would hold tension against the netting and then release it as the guests get close making it appear as though the spider is lungin at them. Will probably use pool noodles or pipe insulation for the spider legs to avoid injury.

I mainly want to wow them with the trailer and leave them thinking if they can do that in a trailer I definitely want to go to their haunt.

I may even try to do a version of the bottomless pit but making it a endless hallway. I'll post more on this as I get it worked out.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

This sounds pretty cool, Any Updates ?


----------



## LKaplanCA (May 31, 2010)

*Is trailer haunt viable?*

Hey Joker
Interested to hear what you've learned/done about the trailer idea. I am thinking about this very idea as a way to take a haunted house around city of San Francisco.
Thanks for any advice/guidance.
Lynn (aka Hell on Wheels)


----------

